# Stocking options



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey all,
72 bow front reef tank
Planted and with corals
1 very large carpet anemone
2 snowflake eels both about 1 1/2 feet
1 blue head wrasse lg
1 jade filefish
1 maroon clownfish small
1 coral beauty 
3 small yellow fin damsels
1 blue tuxedo urchin
1 serpant starfish
1 blue starfish

So basically I'm probably on the high side as far as stocking goes, and the tank running smooth, it's about 2 years running. But I would like one more show fish that catches your eye.

Any options that are compatible?


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

a purple tang or a all black fox face.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Not in that size tank.

If you're going to do a tang, go for something smaller that is more centered on the rockwork, like a tomini tang or maybe a kole tang.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Remember I can't really do tangs this is a planted tank


----------



## Btpaton (Feb 11, 2013)

How about a flame angel?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

You don't really have any options. As far as something that's both reef safe and macroalgae safe, all of your options will either be too much for this tank (which is already heavily stocked) or too small to be accommodated by the eels.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Tallonebball said:


> Hey all,
> 72 bow front reef tank
> Planted and with corals
> 1 very large carpet anemonenot for this size tank - they will eat fish
> ...


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Btpaton said:


> How about a flame angel?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not recommended if he already has a dwarf angel. Two of similar size with fight


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Tallonebball, I don't do salt, but I wanted to say hello, haven's seen you in a while..Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey ice just a note:

1. I'm not a beginner, been doing fish tanks for over decade, saltwater for 5 years.

2. I'm not asking if that stocking I listed is ok, that's the stocking I currently have and have had for that tank the two years it's been running.

3. My tank is perfectly suited for everyone in it. Plenty of hiding places, dense plantation, no fish have been eaten since I have gotten them. My starfish is the longest running member, bought him at about 3 inches and he's fully grown now. 

I guess I just have gotten the itch for a new member when I should just play if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh and hey BV!! I'm doing great! Happy to be back!


----------

